# Kooinda Award



## Trav (20/3/09)

Hi guys, well as you can imagine I cant wipe the grin off my face. Mick and I headed off to the brownlow of beer awards at Crown Palladium last night. What a great night! Tried some fantastic beers from all over the world. Particularly enjoyed Fat Yak Pale and Youngs Double Choc Stout. Met some really nice people and talked beer beer and more beer. At the completion of the formal awards we checked the list of medals with no intention what so ever of seeing our name there. The last thing we expected to see was Bronze Medal Happy Place Brewing in the APA category. As you can imagine there were high fives, hugs and maybe even some tears by the two of us. I think the people around us must have thought we were from Feral Brewing. But no! we had just picked up a bronze! For us it was an unbelievable moment and we still cant believe it. We have come from brewing on our stoves to mixing it with the big boys in a very short time! We have a long way to go and hope to go one better next year. Thanks to anyboby who has tried a Kooi Pale and supported us over the past few months. Sorry to get so excited, but thought you might like to know!
Cheers Trav


----------



## Ross (20/3/09)

Well done Trav....living the dream :icon_cheers: :icon_chickcheers: 

if you ever get your beers up to brizzy, will be sure to give them a try.

cheers Ross


----------



## opposition (20/3/09)

Fellas,

Congrats....

Having met Mick through the school vince runs, and having a good chat with him, i know how much this would mean.

Hope you continue to take us to that 'happy place'.....

Cheers,

Dean.


----------



## dogs01 (20/3/09)

Congrats Trav, Mick and partners. You guys deserve the medal. Wish I had bought some home with me as all the guys want to taste the beer that I have been raving about.
See you next time I'm in Melbourne.
Dogs


----------



## jimmybee (21/3/09)

well done guys - it must feel great to be recognised like this - keep up the good work :super:


----------



## Fents (21/3/09)

biggles!


----------



## Fourstar (21/3/09)

Congrats guys, good to see some new faces in the professional scene to start taking some medals home!

Just FYI Trav, the stockist link on your website is broken... it might make it hard for you to start selling beers 

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## devo (21/3/09)

Excellent news lads, well done. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Trav (22/3/09)

devo said:


> Excellent news lads, well done. :icon_cheers:



Thnaks for your positive wishes guys! Webiste will be updated and fixed this week hopefully, bad timing
Cheers
Trav


----------



## Trav (22/3/09)

Thanks Fent for a great night, loved the beers, hows the head today mate.
Trav


----------



## Trav (23/3/09)

Trav said:


> Thanks Fent for a great night, loved the beers, hows the head today mate.
> Trav



Thanks for feedback guys, any suggestions for some more places to approach to but our pale in. North and central parts of Melb preferably. Cheers
Trav Kooinda


----------



## mr brau (23/3/09)

Hey Trav (and Fent)

Can you please stop using AHB as an advertisement for your beer. What you do is great, but enough is enough. No need to bump yourself today - just did it for you.


----------



## Fents (24/3/09)

mr brau said:


> Hey Trav (and Fent)
> 
> Can you please stop using AHB as an advertisement for your beer. What you do is great, but enough is enough. No need to bump yourself today - just did it for you.



Hold up, i make one post in here (and another few in another thread) and you think im advertising for them? Cry me a river....

And why the hell cant they advertise their beer on here hey? is there a rule against that? c'mon tell us why your really pissed off?

If you think im affilialited with Koooinda your wrong. I've known these boys since high school, they taught me how to brew and made me take the jump into AG. got a problem with that or even me supporting them? or are you just pissed off that they won a bronze at AIBA? have you even tried the beer? got some feedback?

dont like it? put us both on your ignore user list.... :icon_chickcheers:

edit - and another bump just to make you happy  sure trav will do the same.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/09)

Congrats on the award Trav, you guys at Happy Place seem to be going places pretty quickly.

Well done, enjoy the kudos (and the free bump!)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## devo (24/3/09)

mr brau said:


> Hey Trav (and Fent)
> 
> Can you please stop using AHB as an advertisement for your beer. What you do is great, but enough is enough. No need to bump yourself today - just did it for you.



WTF!? pull ya head in ya wet blanket!!


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/09)

Fents is a top bloke so i'll bump it just for him. poor form on my behalf but hey im being a prick today as ive been at work since 5am.

Although maybe brewery owners should marked as a retailer. not just trav but people like Holgate, hargreaves etc.


PS Kooinda makes nice beer. had it at Mrs Parmas last week.


----------



## brendo (24/3/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Although maybe brewery owners should marked as a retailer. not just trav but people like Holgate, hargreaves etc.
> 
> PS Kooinda makes nice beer. had it at Mrs Parmas last week.



+1 on both fronts... maybe they could have their own designation... and yep, it is a rather pleasant drop.

Good to see some guys get out there and put their balls on the line - it is a tough gig to get into and not without significant financial risk, so well done Trav and Co - great to see you guys get some recognition so early in the piece!!

Brendo


----------



## Trav (24/3/09)

This will be the last you here from me on here for sometime, sorry i have caused these problems amongst some of you. I thought it would be a great way to inform passionate beer people who are the same as me . And yes i do bump it daily to spread the word about my beer. I have a lot of time and money invested in this venture and i was trying to let people know about my product. Sorry if i have caused you any real distress. I wont be doing it anylonger! Good luck with your brewing aspirations and thanks for your support. Sorry fent to bring you into this it. Everybody says they want to support local stuff but with neagtive feedback like this i really wonder. Cheers 
Signing out Kooinda Boys


----------



## brendo (24/3/09)

Trav said:


> This will be the last you here from me on here for sometime, sorry i have caused these problems amongst some of you. I thought it would be a great way to inform passionate beer people who are the same as me . And yes i do bump it daily to spread the word about my beer. I have a lot of time and money invested in this venture and i was trying to let people know about my product. Sorry if i have caused you any real distress. I wont be doing it anylonger! Good luck with your brewing aspirations and thanks for your support. Sorry fent to bring you into this it. Everybody says they want to support local stuff but with neagtive feedback like this i really wonder. Cheers
> Signing out Kooinda Boys



Hey Trav,

I wouldn't go running away in such a hurry mate - I don't think that there is any need for that.

Don't worry... there are plenty of muppets on here... and plenty of good fellas too... there is a lot of crap flying around on the boards at the moment, so don't take it too personally.

I reckon we can all do with taking a big collective breath for a moment... 

(this ain't aimed at you mate - more at the general tone that seems to be developing around here at the moment)

As I said above... keep up the good work - it is brilliant to see new players entering the space - it only serves to strengthen the industry and provide more access points for people to discover good beer.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/09)

Whats happening to this place?? The fun police seem to working overtime!!!

Trav, no need to sign off! It's a pity some people want to winge about stuff. Personally I've enjoyed reading about your brewery setup, getting beers out into bottle-o's, and finally getting some recognition with an award.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## loikar (24/3/09)

Trav said:


> This will be the last you here from me on here for sometime, sorry i have caused these problems amongst some of you. I thought it would be a great way to inform passionate beer people who are the same as me . And yes i do bump it daily to spread the word about my beer. I have a lot of time and money invested in this venture and i was trying to let people know about my product. Sorry if i have caused you any real distress. I wont be doing it anylonger! Good luck with your brewing aspirations and thanks for your support. Sorry fent to bring you into this it. Everybody says they want to support local stuff but with neagtive feedback like this i really wonder. Cheers
> Signing out Kooinda Boys




Mate, HTFU :icon_chickcheers: 

Keep posting mate....if anything it's inspiring to learn about the underdogs getting up and producing beer thats lodging a foot in the big fellas arse.

+1 for the AHB atmosphere at the moment, the ships sprung a leak and fingers are pointing.


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/09)

yeah Trav dont go. christ mate you'l need thicker skin than that around here. and esp when the big breweries come knocking at your door trying to put you out of bunsiness or buy you out.

keep posting the love.


----------



## Handy (24/3/09)

Trav, why not post about other beers and on other topics as well? Then no one can accuse you of only being on this forum to promote your beer.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/3/09)

Trav,

Most of us like hearing about the "little aussie battler" finally getting the success he/she deserves, so take no notice of the nay-sayers. The conspiracy nut in me thinks "Mr Brau" could just be a CUB/LN shill 

Keep us up to date with what's happening with your brewery, and your beers. As far as most AHB'ers are concerned, you're living the dream, mate!


----------



## Trav (24/3/09)

Thanks for the kind words boys, it seems most of you are interested. Its just difficult to contribute to much else i am a bit tight for time. I have 3 children under the age of 3 teach grade 5 & 6 fulltime and operate the administration of the brewery as well as head brew with mick and try and market our product. Otherwise i would be on here 24/7 contributing with the rest of you. 
I will keep you updated but not BUMP my post. This whole forum thing is new to me so i have learnt a valuable lesson.
regards Trav


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/09)

Good to hear you're sticking it out!

3 kids, full time work and a brewery, do you have something against downtime/relaxing/sleep??????

I've got two under 2 yrs and it's hard enough juggling the kids, wife, other chores etc around brewing (and thats just beer for my consumption).

How bout a Kooinda thread under the Beer/Pub/Brewery Reviews section. I for one would love to hear updates etc about Kooinda's progess, and by the looks of most of the other posts in this thread there are plenty of others interested too.

Chin up and keep sticking it to the big boys!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## dj1984 (24/3/09)

If there is any place in adelaide too buy this beer i would like to know, any beer that wins an award is always worth trying.


----------



## loikar (24/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> If there is any place in adelaide too buy this beer i would like to know, any beer that wins an award is always worth trying.



+1


----------



## Gerard_M (24/3/09)

Well Done to the guys at Kooinda. Tell everybody you can & get them to tell someone else too!



citymorgue2 said:


> Although maybe brewery owners should marked as a retailer. not just trav but people like Holgate, hargreaves etc.



That is a bit harsh, lumping Commercial Brewers/Breweries in with retailers. Retailers are the slops tray of the brewing world!* ( Retailers - please be offended as that was my intention.....hi Pat :icon_cheers: )

Cheers
Gerard

* There is always a bit of a piss take in most of my posts, it is up to the reader to decide how much of a piss take each post may or maynot be.


----------



## hairofthedog (25/3/09)

mr brau said:


> Hey Trav (and Fent)
> 
> Can you please stop using AHB as an advertisement for your beer. What you do is great, but enough is enough. No need to bump yourself today - just did it for you.



Good work Trav keep the awards coming & dont worry about people like MR BRAU looks like this is his first post & with that level of bitterness lets hope its his last :beer:


----------



## beerDingo (25/3/09)

Well done Trav and the rest of Kooinda! I enjoy hearing about a small local brewery. I just tried one last night and really enjoyed it! A very nice hoppy beer! Keep us updated on how it's going and where we can buy your beer. Maybe you will inspire a bunch of other AHBers to start their own brewery...


----------



## Ronin (25/3/09)

Bugger I just noticed purvis was a supplier. I was there the other day and didn't see it. 

No chance of getting any down in geelong? We have a serious shortage of bottle shops stocking decent beers down here.

Might need a trip to Mrs. Parmas. Any plans of getting bar fred to stock the beer? I love that place and I'm sure they'd support ya!


----------



## raven19 (25/3/09)

Well done on the award Trav, nothing to be ashamed about at all IMO. If it was me, I'd have this added to my signature!

Keep up the good work, and to echo others on this topic, where can we get our hands on some of your brews here in Adelaide?


----------



## Ronin (25/3/09)

raven19 said:


> Keep up the good work, and to echo others on this topic, where can we get our hands on some of your brews here in Adelaide?



Geelong first!  

We're at least victorian :lol:


----------



## Trav (25/3/09)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, unfortunately we only supply in Melbourne currently we ar not distributing to Adelaide, Geelong etc. However, slowbeer.com will send it to you. Give them a try online. We are speakingt with a few new places this week, incuding, beer deluxe, South Paw, Transport bar and a heap of others 
Cheers lads, Trav
Thanks again for your growing support.


----------



## Bizier (25/3/09)

Firstly, congrats guys!
Any word on availibility of the drop in Old Sydney Town?



Gerard_M said:


> That is a bit harsh, lumping Commercial Brewers/Breweries in with retailers.



I know I am only a stringbean in the veggie patch, but maybe there should be a "pro-brewer" label for people that have reached the stage where they brew with a commercial license...

I mean it is a bit rough that Trav gets "kit master"


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/3/09)

Bizier said:


> I mean it is a bit rough that Trav gets "kit master"



i noticed that the other day and had a quiet chuckle to myself.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Trav (25/3/09)

Im aiming for that promotion to AG boys
maybe one day
Trav :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (25/3/09)

How many cans of Coopers lager went into your pale, and what was the KitU/KiloU ratio there Trav ?

You must have had a full trolley.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> If there is any place in adelaide too buy this beer i would like to know, any beer that wins an award is always worth trying.



Order from Cloudwine. Get together with some mates and order 12 beers and get 10% off. Freight on 12 bottles is around $15.
It is that easy.

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/

I have some arriving this week :icon_drunk: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## yoey (25/3/09)

Well done Trav!


----------



## Angry Scotsman (25/3/09)

Get the Pitchforks out,

i sought of agree with Mr Brau ,in theory but not at his attack on the boys from Kooinda.

I think if there was a forum where brewers or brewery reps could let us all know about how well they were doing or any awards or new beers etc, then maybe we would get more commercial brewers on here to actually admit they use this forum. Just a thought


----------



## Millet Man (25/3/09)

Bizier said:


> I know I am only a stringbean in the veggie patch, but maybe there should be a "pro-brewer" label for people that have reached the stage where they brew with a commercial license...



And maybe a fancy hat or something...just a thought



Angry Scotsman said:


> I think if there was a forum where brewers or brewery reps could let us all know about how well they were doing or any awards or new beers etc, then maybe we would get more commercial brewers on here to actually admit they use this forum. Just a thought



Most of us do show in our signature or avatar our commercial foray into brewing.

There is the forum for beer and brewery reviews and that is the best place for providing information about your brewery and products and I don't see anything wrong with that as long as you make it clear that you're working for the brewery you're promoting. Trav is not the first to do it and won't be the last.

Oh and well done Trav, we staggered away with a bronze too :icon_cheers: . If I wasn't getting half cut on the table with the good folks from Potters then I might have mingled a bit more and caught up, maybe next year or at a VAMI meeting.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## hairofthedog (26/3/09)

(BUMP) yep hearing about the ups & downs of the local micros is some of the most intresting stuff of here


----------



## samhighley (26/3/09)

And isn't it interesting how the most controversial views around these parts are often expressed by members with very few posts. *cough* Trolls *cough*

Kooinda, well done on the success, and best of luck for the future.

I look forward to reading more about it on these forums. It's what they're for.


----------



## Fents (26/3/09)

More posts dosnt nessicarlly mean more knowledge, just more contribution to the forum or if you look at me more shit talking according to some.

Reading back through Mr Brau's posts i'd say he's some sort of industry insider probably pretty knowledgable on brewing too but hey if he dosnt contribute how we going to ever know.

C'mon gis a hug Mr Brau


----------



## samhighley (26/3/09)

I was referring more to people who just join the forum to stir the %[email protected]


----------



## Fourstar (26/3/09)

Sammy said:


> I was referring more to people who just join the forum to stir the %[email protected]




What are you doing Sammy?! trying to get us all in trouble?! h34r:


----------



## brendo (26/3/09)

Sammy said:


> I was referring more to people who just join the forum to stir the %[email protected]



This was the ONLY reason I joined h34r:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/4/09)

Hey Trav, tried your pale ale last night. Really enjoyed it and very much like the hop profile.
Well done and hopefully you will find a distributor here in Adelaide at some stage.

C&B
TDA


----------



## HoppingMad (9/4/09)

Yup. Three thumbs up on the Kooinda Pale. Tried it at the Purvis tasting and the bloke I spoke to (one of the partners I think) was a legend.

To hear about a bunch of guys putting this stuff out and their passion to put themselves on the line for it gives inspiration to us all. And their set-up sounds amazing too. 

If Mr Brau is an industry insider as Fents says I'm confused as to why he would feel threatened by a bunch of guys brewing teeny 400L batches, but maybe he should be. The beer really is good and would give any of the megaswill's 'boutique brewery divisions' a thumping if they had large scale equipment and got their distribution up. Not that they'd want to - the stuff is made with care in small amounts and shows when you drink it.

Nope, I'm not affiliated with these guys, just know a good beer when I pour it down my throat, and this one leapt out at me at the Purvis tasting. Well done on taking home some metal guys :super: 

Hopper.


----------



## PostModern (9/4/09)

Congrats on your wins. This thread helped my team get an equal first in the Darlo Taphouse trivia comp on Tues when Kooinda was the answer!

There's only one or two people in this thread having a go, Trav. As Millet Man says, I too think it's great for the craft guys to get on here and talk about their beer (would be nice if more of you started helping out in the All Grain and other brewing forums too, hint hint). Bridging the gap between you pros and us would-be brewers is a great outcome.


----------



## Bizier (9/4/09)

PostModern said:


> This thread helped my team get an equal first in the Darlo Taphouse trivia comp on Tues when Kooinda was the answer!



And the other team also, entirely owed to this thread.

I think we should know about the successes of small breweries, it encourages homebrewers to take that next step. And let's face it, that is where our future craft beer is going to come from, not just acedemics and existing business owners. It shows that it is possible if you put your mind to it.


----------

